# Vim: Attempting to fetch fails



## getopt (Oct 22, 2015)

I cannot track this problem:

```
/usr/ports/editors/vim # make fetch
===>   vim-7.4.898 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> vim-vim-v7.4.898_GH0.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://codeload.github.com/vim/vim/tar.gz/v7.4.898?dummy=/vim-vim-v7.4.898_GH0.tar.bz2
fetch: https://codeload.github.com/vim/vim/tar.gz/v7.4.898?dummy=/vim-vim-v7.4.898_GH0.tar.bz2: Connection refused
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/vim-vim-v7.4.898_GH0.tar.bz2
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/vim-vim-v7.4.898_GH0.tar.bz2: Not Found
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

Manual attempts to fetch are also failing.

Questions:
Do others have this problem fetching vim distfile too?
What alternatives would you use to fetch it manually?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 22, 2015)

getopt said:


> Do others have this problem fetching vim distfile too?


Works for me.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 22, 2015)

getopt said:


> With https://codeload.github.com/ ?


Yes.


----------

